# More discus deals at PJ's Square One.



## pjsbrent (Nov 4, 2010)

I have 2" royal turquois at 2 for $20 and 3" red snake skin at $24.99. They look great and are doing well.

Brent.


----------



## JohnyBGood (May 27, 2011)

Did you mean 2" royal turquois at 2 for $*40*?
or
2" royal turquois at 2 for $20 *each*?

...or are you actually selling 2X for $20 ($10 each)?


----------



## ThaChingster (Feb 25, 2011)

At $10 each, I may come by and pick some up !


----------



## pjsbrent (Nov 4, 2010)

JohnyBGood said:


> Did you mean 2" royal turquois at 2 for $*40*?
> or
> 2" royal turquois at 2 for $20 *each*?
> 
> ...or are you actually selling 2X for $20 ($10 each)?


It's 2 for $20 ($10 each)


----------



## loonie (Mar 29, 2008)

What the location of this PJ, thanks


----------



## JohnyBGood (May 27, 2011)

@loonie

Brent mentions the name of the mall in the title. I Googled it for you:

100 City Centre Drive, Mississauga, ON, L5B 2G6


----------

